# MSN Premium + McAfee Antivirus



## NCGAL (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi downloaded MSN Premium to use as my browser. I tried to install the virus-scan that comes with it (Mcafee) I keep getting an error message that Panda Titanium Antivirus 2004 v 3.0 & Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005 are installed on my computer, well neither of them are. Mcafee installer prompts me to remove the antivirus & I click yes, but the problem is not resolved? I did an uninstall of Panda AV a long time ago & havent used it. 

I even did a search for traces of Panda & it comes up clean?

Any advice? Please help:4-dontkno


----------



## NCGAL (Jun 30, 2005)

Can anyone help please? I cant get rid of this old AV? How is that possible?


----------



## NCGAL (Jun 30, 2005)

Resolved through Panda Tech Support


----------

